# problem mit notebook acer 7738g



## pagani-s (22. August 2010)

hallo ein kollege hat mir sein notebook vorbeigebracht weil er nicht mehr weiter weiß
das teil startet beim spielen einfach mal neu hat er gesagt
dann hat das betriebssystem neu aufgepielt und wollte nur noch den grafikkartentreiber downloaden und installieren weil die leistung des windowstreibers nicht reichte um vernünftig zu zocken oder filme anzusehn
zuerst hatte er probleme den treiber komplett downzuloaden und dann zeigt der bilschirm nur noch schwarz an 
man hört wie das betriebssystem startet
aber man sieht nichts
installiert ist übrigens vista 32bit
ich habe einen windowsreparatur versucht ohne erfolg
und abgesicherter modus zeigt auch nur nen schwarzen bildschirm
so ein teil hier ist das http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+7738g+904g100bn 
wer kann mir da helfen ich hab echt keine ahnung was ich da noch machen soll?


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2010)

Schließ mal nen normalen Monitor an, ob man da auch nix sieht. BIOS usw. sieht man aber noch?

Ansonsten reklamieren, der ist ja sicher noch keine 2 Jahre alt, oder?


----------



## enno2010 (23. August 2010)

dat is die graka, die is wohl schrott , kann man aber bei diesem model austauschen


----------



## pagani-s (23. August 2010)

bios geht alles und der vista screen ist auch noch zu sehn nur danach wirds schwarz und nur noch ton zu hören


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

Hatte er den Treiber denn installiert? Dann war das bestimmt ein falscher, vlt. ein offizieller vom Chiphersteller ist nicht immer o.k., man soll aber lieber die vom Notebookhersteller nehmen. Ich würd ggf. mal windows komplett neu draufmachen, das ist ja ne Sache von keiner Stunde, bei der man nicht mal dauernd dabei sein muss, das kann sogar schneller gehen als ne Reparatur.


----------



## pagani-s (23. August 2010)

wollte grade windows neu druff packen da war ich zu langsam und der lappi war schon fast hochgefahren dann hab ich ihn ausgemacht neugestartet und dann kam windows starthilfe zu auswahl das hab ich ausgewählt durchlaufen lassen und zack hatte ich wieder bild


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2010)

da wär dann noch etwas
ich habe mal die spieletauglichkeit getestet und hab einfach mal blur installiert da der kollege rennspiele mag 
aber kaum fängt man an zu zocken geht der laptop einfach ohne vorwarnung aus
was kann das sein?
grafikkarte defekt?


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2010)

Vlt. wird die Karte zu schnell zu heiß? installir mal GPU-Z und schau nach ner Weile unter windows, wie heißt der Chip schon da ist.

Is das wie im link eine nvidia 240m ? teste auch mal ein anderes game, ich gleib blur war ja RELATIV fordernd im Vergleich zu Grafikqualität.


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2010)

jo is ne gt240m und ich hab blur noch auf kleinen deteils gezockt
hab mit gpu-z mal bei systemstart geschaut
39grad
2 runden blur ohne ausgehn
maximal 69grad
so heiß find ich das jetzt nicht


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2010)

nee, das ist absolut o.k. -- isses denn nochmal ausgegangen seitdem?


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nee, das ist absolut o.k. -- isses denn nochmal ausgegangen seitdem?


 nein ich hatte den lappi auch nur 5 minuten an


----------

